# time trial average speed chart



## busdennis (23 Sep 2012)

yesterday when board i was searching google and found an interesting chart/table of average speeds need to gain specific times for 10 mile tt, i think it was on a green background. i didnt save the link and now its really annoying me as i cannot find it again. Anybody got the link?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2012)

You can produce your own in excel in 5 min's! Give it a go!


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2012)

See examples for a 10 & 25 mile TT:

If you make your own, you can increase and decrease the resolution and range of data as required.












ps. Hopefully my arithmetic holds water here or it might be a little embarrassing


----------

